# Clown Marking



## foxfirerodandgun (Jul 14, 2020)

In a group of recently purchased bottles, there was a clear one with no markings except a clown face on the bottom. It's 5.75" tall and 2.75" wide at the base. Any ideas as to who the maker was or what it held? All comments welcomed.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 14, 2020)

I don’t know what it is, but it’s cool. Just a guess is that it’s a soda of some sort


----------



## Chukason (Nov 18, 2021)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> In a group of recently purchased bottles, there was a clear one with no markings except a clown face on the bottom. It's 5.75" tall and 2.75" wide at the base. Any ideas as to who the maker was or what it held? All comments welcomed.
> View attachment 209766
> 
> View attachment 209767​


I just purchased a bottle like this did you ever find out any information on yours?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2021)

They were for Welch's Grape Juice, which ran a series featuring characters from the show Howdy Doody.  Yours shows Clarabell the clown.


----------



## Chukason (Nov 18, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> They were for Welch's Grape Juice, which ran a series featuring characters from the show Howdy Doody.  Yours shows Clarabell the clown.
> View attachment 232097


Well do do appreciate your wisdom I have looked everywhere I know to look. Worth point had the bottle on there sight but no information on what it was or had been  THANKYOU!


----------

